# Paramedic Contracts Overseas



## Agg04 (May 8, 2017)

Hey guys, 

Im new to the EMS life and waiting to hear a reply about my application to a local medic program that begins in august. Im pretty excited for it.

But I have a couple of questions. I was in the Navy as military police for 5 years and then got out. Being in the Navy I never got the feeling that I did much for my country or really anyone else, and I applied many times to be deployed and to go on special assignments that not a lot of people wanted to go but I was denied for each one.. So when I got out I felt very unfulfilled. I have always wanted to be in public service and I'm pretty dedicated to helping people anyway that I can. After looking at medic instagrams and such I saw a lot of pictures of medics in war zones working for a particular companies but not for the military. Usually they do not have the company advertised and give very little information on how they got a gig like this. I have tried to direct message some of these accounts and never got replies back so I guess my question is have any of you worked for a private company contracted by the military or another organization to work overseas in any controversial areas? How was it? How long are the contracts usually? What are some companies I can maybe look at when I am done with medic?
I appreciate any response guys. Thanks!


----------



## FLIRMEDIC (May 9, 2017)

You should try the international forum as well.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 12, 2017)

1. Get your paramedic
2. Get a couple YEARS experience of high volume 911 
3. Then come back to this forum and ask

See ya in 3-5 years (on this topic at least).


----------



## EMT11KDL (May 14, 2017)

There is a handful of companies that have contracts with the US Government all over the world, but to be completely honest they won't look at you until you have closer to 5 years experience at the paramedic level including critical care and TCCC understanding.  

Also these positions do not just happen over night, it is normally 6-8 month application process at a minimum.


----------



## SandpitMedic (May 19, 2017)

Go do federal law enforcement.
Live well. Retire early. 


Get into EMS and eventually you'll be looking to get out of EMS. 
Just sayin, as I'm feeling pessimistic today.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 25, 2017)

While there is no written rule, most of these places want at a minimum of 2 years field experience after graduation and paramedic level certification. However, I do see AEMT and EMTB spots pop up rarely.  Requirements and standards vary from contract to contract, but I agree with the above comments for the most part.


----------



## SpecialK (May 25, 2017)

London, and South and Western Australia recruit internationals.

If I was in the right position I'd definitely do it for a few years.  You might never leave!


----------



## SandpitMedic (May 25, 2017)

SpecialK said:


> London, and South and Western Australia recruit internationals.
> 
> If I was in the right position I'd definitely do it for a few years.  You might never leave!


I've yet to see them hire Americans.


----------



## Agg04 (Jun 4, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> 1. Get your paramedic
> 2. Get a couple YEARS experience of high volume 911
> 3. Then come back to this forum and ask
> 
> See ya in 3-5 years (on this topic at least).



Thanks for the input. I'm aware that I'm going to need more experience but I like thinking ahead. Thank you again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jun 16, 2017)

Look at SOC LLC, Constellis, Aegis/GardaWorld, Chenega-Patriot Group, Sallyport Global, Janus Global, Remote Medical International, and Vighter Medical.  

The US State Department WPS2 (Worldwide Protective Service) contracts are seeking paramedics and whatnots for upcoming task orders to be staffed. 

Hit it hard, call recruiters, look at the job postings and see if you need the requirements for the Support positions or Non PSS positions... you probably won't qualify for the Protective, or PSS positions.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jun 19, 2017)

Agg04 said:


> Thanks for the input. I'm aware that I'm going to need more experience but I like thinking ahead. Thank you again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dyncorp     Look at them too.  Since you were a Navy MA, you would very likely qualify for all kinds of armed guard positions with Constellis, Aegis/Garda, SOC, Janus Global, and a couple others.  There are Department of State and Department of Defense contracts.  DoS tend to pay more.  

I am processing right now with SOC as an AEMT.  You also need PHTLS, ACLS, and BLS as an AEMT because overseas the scope of practice is wider.  

SOC LLC:  http://www.soc-usa.com/careers/ 

Constellis: https://constellis.com/careers 

Dyncorp International: http://www.dyn-intl.com/careers/ 


Regardless of whatever you may know, look up the job listings and see what you may qualify for, apply, and you'll be able to talk to a recruiter about what else you qualify for.  

Cameron 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBestRobert (Jul 13, 2017)

You need to have at least 12 months of combat deployment time, usually Afghanistan or Iraq in order to get your bio approved for WPS. They are pretty strict on this requirement. I have a friend who was a sniper in the army, and was deployed to Afghanistan for 11 months and 15 days, and they denied his bio.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jul 13, 2017)

TheBestRobert said:


> You need to have at least 12 months of combat deployment time, usually Afghanistan or Iraq in order to get your bio approved for WPS. They are pretty strict on this requirement. I have a friend who was a sniper in the army, and was deployed to Afghanistan for 11 months and 15 days, and they denied his bio.



I knowwwww.  I was in the same boat as far as deployment time.  Dumb.  But, since I've been a cop I've done some special enforcement unit stuff that counted as "high threat" time for the BIO requirements.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBestRobert (Jul 13, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> I knowwwww.  I was in the same boat as far as deployment time.  Dumb.  But, since I've been a cop I've done some special enforcement unit stuff that counted as "high threat" time for the BIO requirements.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, I was on WPS contract as a PSS/ medic for almost 5 years. Now I am getting ready for paramedic school.


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jul 13, 2017)

TheBestRobert said:


> Yeah, I was on WPS contract as a PSS/ medic for almost 5 years. Now I am getting ready for paramedic school.



Good times!!  I'm starting paramedic school next week.   Then I'll be ready for the WPS II paramedic requirements once I pass Registry.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBestRobert (Jul 14, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> Good times!!  I'm starting paramedic school next week.   Then I'll be ready for the WPS II paramedic requirements once I pass Registry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How long is your paramedic school going to be?


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jul 14, 2017)

TheBestRobert said:


> How long is your paramedic school going to be?



10 months.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

